# Am I Depersonal or Derealistic?



## OnlyHubris (Dec 10, 2007)

I am a 16 year old male who suffers chronically from what I believe to be depersonalization disorder. I also have somewhat frequent migraines, which may either contribute to, explain, or refute the fact that I am depersonal.

As a child my family moved a lot and I've never lived in one country for very long. Essentially, I have no sense of home, and few memories of being younger.

Recently, my disocciative feelings, from which I think I have suffered for a very long time, and have surfaced with exceptional vigor, and I fear I may be diagnosable of something portentous.

I have yet to seek help, but fear doing so because I may seem either weak or over-reliant. I've always strived to be my own person, and I am apprehensive that some people around me will discredit my search for help as just an evincement of my bizarreness. Something of a Boy Who Cried Wolf. Either way, I just want to know if it's really worth asking for help. Can anything really be done? Or will I always be like this, and should I not expect too much more from the rest of life?

-Hubris


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi and welcome!

Don't be scared to seek help. I know very well that it can be hard to do but it can be a very good thing to do for yourself.

You can find support here as well but it's not the same as getting help in person from a pro.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Meow meow moew! Welcome!!


----------

